
The Clash of Civilizations That Isn't [re: What ISIS Really Wants] - shadowmoses
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/clash-civilizations-isnt
======
shadowmoses
Posting the above link as a very popular article from The Atlantic entitled,
"What ISIS Really Wants" by Graeme Wood [from 03/2015] has re-surfaced:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/03/what-
isi...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/03/what-isis-really-
wants/384980/).

Popular as it is [most popular Atlantic article of all time], the essay is
deeply flawed - both in form [singular academic source, confirmation bias
throughout, conceptual inconsistency] and function [dangerous fear-mongering,
promoting racist undertones, serving as fodder for the far-right].

It has been criticized far and wide by other publications [besides The New
Yorker, also in the New Republic, Salon, etc] as well as a number of academics
in the U.S. including Princeton professor used as the main source in the
article.

